# Encourage your In-laws/Children to registered for the Philippine National ID



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

More than six million Filipinos have registered for the Step 1 online registration of the Philippine Identification System (PhilSys).

The Philippine Statistics Authority (PSA) reported that as of Aug. 8, a total of 6,012,508 have completed the Step 1 process for the Philippine Identification (PhilID) card.

The online signup ensures the safety of registrants and PhilSys staff, especially with the Covid-19 threat still prevalent.

The Step 2 biometrics registration is ongoing on a small scale basis as areas under enhanced community quarantine, like the National Capital Region, suspended face-to-face transactions.

With a valid proof of identity, Filipinos could easily access government aid, the PSA said.

“We envision the PhilSys to be a strong intervention in ensuring Filipinos have a valid proof of identity as a means of simplifying public and private transactions. This is the very reason why the law was passed and why the government wants to embark on such an ambitious and transformative project,” the PSA stated.

Signed into law by President Rodrigo Duterte in August 2018, Republic Act 11055, or the Philippine Identification System Act, aims to establish a single national ID for all Filipinos and resident aliens.

*The national ID shall be a valid proof of identity that shall be a means of simplifying public and private transactions, enrollment in schools, and the opening of bank accounts.*

It also seeks to boost efficiency, especially in dealing with government services where people will only need to present one ID during transactions. _*(PNA) GMA News Link*_

There are no fees involved in registering unless they lose their card. Government funds during the calamities ect... instead of having to prove things and wait in long lines at the Barangay/Municipality for Government assistance, Social Welfare, they'll have a bank account registered with this card and the money is transferred to their account or the card will be used as an ID for assistance, I'm not 100% sure on how the money is transferred.

Documents to bring for registration: Article with links for registration ect


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

The wife tried to register this afternoon ! filled everything in then she gets the message " sorry there are no registration offices in your area yet ! " reminds me of way back in 2011 when we arrived to retire here , and the Doctor at the BI in Manila aplogised to me as the computer she was using was running windowsXP and couldnt read my Xrays on the DVD we was told to give to thè BI !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> The wife tried to register this afternoon ! filled everything in then she gets the message " sorry there are no registration offices in your area yet ! " reminds me of way back in 2011 when we arrived to retire here , and the Doctor at the BI in Manila aplogised to me as the computer she was using was running windowsXP and couldnt read my Xrays on the DVD we was told to give to thè BI !


There should be a spot near but they aren't registering from August 6 -20th due to the ECQ.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

My gf was tellin me about this, she applied for hers about a month ago. Seems like a good move on the govts part. I only hope their security systems are on point as this one ID is a single point of failure if the database gets hacked. ID theft dream.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, well I've said it before but National I.D's, Government operated testing stations for vehicles etc. Perhaps securing vaccinations for the people should take priority so they can play the long term government game and get the country back to some semblance of prosperity, people and the oligarchy. Back to normal.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Kids use their school ID's for everything and have no issues. Wife uses her senior ID and has no issues. They see no need.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Kids use their school ID's for everything and have no issues. Wife uses her senior ID and has no issues. They see no need.


The Calamity funds and such will be distributed through the Philippine National ID and I think eventually some of these other IDs will fade away but currently most citizens have to rely on the Barangay and Municipality that doesn't always work well, they seem to pick and choose at times and make up their own rules on who can and who can't get government assistance plus and wait in long lines and so many requirements, such as being a voter ect.., if you move to a new area like my daughter just to the next Municipality you get no money, if your husband's profession is training roosters and cockpit fighting you also don't get any money, so last year during the lock down she got no money and she has 2 toddlers and is very poor this is the Calamity and Covid lock down money from LGU's or Government and it's a free service, there's no charge.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> My gf was tellin me about this, she applied for hers about a month ago. Seems like a good move on the govts part. I only hope their security systems are on point as this one ID is a single point of failure if the database gets hacked. ID theft dream.


 It dont need to be hacked. I dont remember which expat who told, butt when he was in a crowded bank before covid, bank person SHOUTED the expat s secret info to an other. And dont forget all things spread by tsismis (=gossip)


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> It dont need to be hacked. I dont remember which expat who told, butt when he was in a crowded bank before covid, bank person SHOUTED the expat s secret info to an other. And dont forget all things spread by tsismis (=gossip)


Thats just crazy  why do they do such things?! Basic security out the window even. And yes the gossip there is a disease. Walking along the street with my gf she would tell me "Oh no, look its [mentions a bunch of names] , I look ahead and there near the shops are this group of women. The local Gossip Queens. I can see them staring at us. As we walk past they still stare and I can feel my ears burning! What are they saying about us? My gf says "Just look straight ahead, ignore them"


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Thats just crazy  why do they do such things?! Basic security out the window even. And yes the gossip there is a disease. Walking along the street with my gf she would tell me "Oh no, look its [mentions a bunch of names] , I look ahead and there near the shops are this group of women. The local Gossip Queens. I can see them staring at us. As we walk past they still stare and I can feel my ears burning! What are they saying about us? My gf says "Just look straight ahead, ignore them"


My first two years here Katana I was pretty naive in what was directed at me but eventually you pick up those other words that you don't normally hear (not everyone just a few spoilers) they can be very direct and rude, they know you can't understand but your fiance can.

I was eating with my family at a buffet style restaurant and table next to us my wife overheard this guy sitting with 4 other men say "Whats she doing with him" (he looked like a business man) so up until then we were doing just fine, I had my kids, grand kids and we hadn't eaten out in a long time and so I told my wife ignore it we are not going to allow anyone to spoil it for us. 

So not only women with their venomous tongue starting trouble but also men, be careful, no need to confront them or even acknowledge they are alive just have a good life.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We seem to have wandered off topic but in an interesting way. Aside. National I.D's? What for and I've said this before, birth certificate, passport, drivers licence, ACR, all work for identifying an individual. bigger things are afoot and many government (ego's) departments need to pull their heads in/scale back on budgets and deliver the taxpayers peso where it is really needed, a functioning government addressing the real needs with health (now C-19) and the economy, not whims of self importance by a potentially defunct arm of better times. Scrabble and claw many do.

Tsismis is generally born from jealousy and also racism. Which comes first? We should all look in our own back yards, for me I love the people/county/home now but hang sh*t on the antiquated systems here that can be very easily overcome and made better, not the people but the system they have to live in,,,,,,,,National I.D. when a bank teller writes everything on paper before inputing because they can't trust their system, heard this many times from bank staff that I deal with, efficiency plus. An educational business opportunity big time but the beach beckons for me in my retirement and any gossip? Tsismis that is around here I never hear and if I did would laugh.

National I.D's were tried in Australia so many times over the last 20 odd years and to date failed, perhaps big brother syndrome? Thinking people? Why bother?
6 or 7 million people here registering for the national I.D. here after how long? 6% of the population gives the answer to failures by many countries not just the Philippines, as said put the peso's where they are needed.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> We seem to have wandered off topic but in an interesting way. Aside. National I.D's? What for and I've said this before, birth certificate, passport, drivers licence, ACR, all work for identifying an individual. bigger things are afoot and many government (ego's) departments need to pull their heads in/scale back on budgets and deliver the taxpayers peso where it is really needed, a functioning government addressing the real needs with health (now C-19) and the economy, not whims of self importance by a potentially defunct arm of better times. Scrabble and claw many do.
> 
> Tsismis is generally born from jealousy and also racism. Which comes first? We should all look in our own back yards, for me I love the people/county/home now but hang sh*t on the antiquated systems here that can be very easily overcome and made better, not the people but the system they have to live in,,,,,,,,National I.D. when a bank teller writes everything on paper before inputing because they can't trust their system, heard this many times from bank staff that I deal with, efficiency plus. An educational business opportunity big time but the beach beckons for me in my retirement and any gossip? Tsismis that is around here I never hear and if I did would laugh.
> 
> ...


With that ID you can knock out having to make copies of your birth certificates ect... I'm for anyway that the Philippines can ditch some of the burdensome requirements for social assistance or monies given out in Calamities. 

The difference here is that most citizens follow government rules and procedures so it could eventually benefit the very poor.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The difference here is that most citizens follow government rules and procedures so it could eventually benefit the very poor.


 Most citizens DONT follow government rules if they dont feel they have to 

E g in the municipaly where we are buying businesses, the business registrator told we are the first EVER in that municipaöy who register such business, although there are MANY such there 🤣 so we have many to chose from when buying...

The government have even made rules, which give big INCENTIVES (if fullfilling some for most simple demands) to them, who register to get that, but many go on unregistered anyway...

And many businesses dont even follow the very low minimum salary law 
(We dont pay any much neither because we are short of money, during we correct errors ealier owners made, until the business start earning, but some more than the workers are used to and of course following the minimum salary law and pay some more. Plus we will pay good bohnuses to the workers who stay, after the businss start earn based at how much each have worked during the "struggle" period. Based at the result I expect the total bohnuses will be over a milion pesos total.)

Many people dont have the suppoused to be obligatoric TIN number, athough its easy to get - if they have birth certificate, which some dont have. And some have birth certificate but given WRONG birth date, which mess up things when something dont suit to some other document.

Just as some examples


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

My wife completed the online registration (multiple attempts before obtaining an appointment) and had her appointment for the verification and biometrics prior to the latest lockdown here in Manila.

Just waiting for issuance.

She inquired about when they expect to issue them to 13a spouses and was told by a supervisor "later this year or maybe next year," so we'll see.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> My wife completed the online registration (multiple attempts before obtaining an appointment) and had her appointment for the verification and biometrics prior to the latest lockdown here in Manila.
> 
> Just waiting for issuance.
> 
> She inquired about when they expect to issue them to 13a spouses and was told by a supervisor "later this year or maybe next year," so we'll see.


Welcome to the forum Tyrion, and for sure the waiting period for Government issued ID cards can take from 1- 2 months but it appears the Philippine National ID might take longer. 

I renewed my Permanent Resident Card 13a last month the Bureau Officers said it'll take a month before it's issued, but I don't live in the Manila area and now the tougher quarantine so hopefully next month I will be able to travel from Luzon to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Main Office and pick it up.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Tyrion, and for sure the waiting period for Government issued ID cards can take from 1- 2 months but it appears the Philippine National ID might take longer.
> 
> I renewed my Permanent Resident Card 13a last month the Bureau Officers said it'll take a month before it's issued, but I don't live in the Manila area and now the tougher quarantine so hopefully next month I will be able to travel from Luzon to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Main Office and pick it up.



Thanks for the welcome and we don't really have any expectations for when her National ID will be issued as she has all the other requisite identification cards! 🥴

As to the second part of my post, I think I could have made it more clear - when she was at her appointment for the National ID, she asked when they expected to make the National ID process available to 13a people like me. "For a while ma'am"

Again, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Getting nat’l ID starts with online sign-up*

*DAVAO CITY* – The Davao City Police Office (DCPO) has promoted the Philippine Identification System (PhilSys) with a recent social media post on how to begin the process of acquiring the Philippine Identification (PhilID) card.

In a Facebook post on Aug. 21, DCPO posted the process for Step 1 online registration, as enumerated by the Philippine Statistics Authority (PSA):
1. Log in and register at philsy.gov.ph.
2. Fill out all the needed information. Make sure you don’t miss out on any details.
3. Make sure that your contact/mobile number is active because the system will be sending you an OTP (one-time pin) code.
4. You will receive a message or email from PSA indicating the procedures for Step 2 (biometrics).

The PSA clarified that for now, the Step 1 online registration is available for Filipino residents only.

Step 2 will be done in registration centers as iris and fingerprint scans and front-facing photographs must be recorded.

The Philippine Post will deliver the PhilID cards. The entire process is free of charge.

Signed into law by President Rodrigo R. Duterte in August 2018, Republic Act 11055, or the Philippine Identification System Act, aims to establish a single national ID for all Filipinos and resident aliens.

The national ID shall be a valid proof of identity that shall be a means of simplifying public and private transactions, enrollment in schools, and the opening of bank accounts.

It also seeks to boost efficiency, especially in dealing with government services where people will only need to present one ID during transactions.

PNA Link to article


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Nearly 42M Filipinos registered for national ID so far —NEDA*
By VIRGIL LOPEZ, GMA News

*Published *September 8, 2021 10:18am

Close to 42 million Filipinos have already begun the process of securing their national ID, Socioeconomic Planning Secretary Karl Kendrick Chua said in a report to President Rodrigo Duterte.
advertisement

Speaking at a Cabinet briefing aired on Wednesday, Chua said 41,970,083 Filipinos have been registered for Step 1 or the demographic data collection as of September 3, 2021.
A total of 28,682,680 individuals have completed the Step 2 registration or biometrics capture, while 1,584,621 Filipinos have received their PhilID cards.
The government is eyeing to register around 50 to 70 million people before the end of the year. 

“We aim to register 50 to 70 million Filipinos with the PhilSys and achieve 100% financial inclusion at the family level by the end of the year. This will help the government efficiently identify beneficiaries for social protection programs and spark the widespread use of electronic payments to accelerate the digital economy,” Chua said in a statement last July. 

As of August 22, 2021, 5.2 million registrants have signed up for bank accounts, according to Chua.*—AOL, GMA News* 

GMA News Link


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

It could have been even more if covid hadnt closed self service machines. 
For many its inconvinient to go to the portable machines when they are local short time, plus some dont want ro go to town because of covid


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Around here they have been having sign up days in the barangays, the day before a van went around putting out the message that they would be doing it in the barangay hall the next day. Quite a crowd when we passed by.


----------

